# RCA home theater in a box! Sound issue



## Ryano2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a new rca rtd315w home theater system and I connected to a new 42LH40 LG flat screen. I have connected a HDMI between the two and a optical connection also. We use a antenna for reception.
The problem is that when I change tv channels it creates a loud sratching noise on some chennels! The only way I can get this to stop is to turn the home theater off and on, sometimes several times. Whats wrong?

I can return this to the store but thought it may be something that I did or didnt do. The DVDs play just fine, The tv speekers are turned off.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Clearly this is not what's supposed to happen in normal operation - I'd take it back right away.


----------



## Ryano2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I did take it back today. I picked up a Samsung HT-z320 home theater in a box about 200 bucks. Havent had time to research it on this great site yet.

Spent the night putting together a stand that fits in a connor that the wife spotted on the way out of Wallyworld.

Post more when I know more. Thanks again!!!ray:


----------



## Ryano2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well what a confusing mess!!!!

I got the Samsung HTIB installed and it sounds good but their are a few conserns, first there is no on screen menue and there is no guard to protect the woofer from fingers going threw it. Its going back!!!!!!!!!!!!

After much reading here it appears the best route to go is to build, starting with a reciever.

American has a Yamaha reciever :
http://electronics.pricegrabber.com...RX-V465/m714088252.html/search=yamaha+rx+v465

I can get for about 250 using my gift card thats worth 50 bucks. Can I get away with using boombox speakers until I can get some more cash and see what kind of deals are out there?

What do you guys know about this reciver?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry you're having problems...

Yes, starting off with the receiver is the way to go. I'd look at one that does video "up conversion" (which the Yamaha doesn't do) so that you can hook all your video sources up using one cable and have them look somewhat similar.

For speakers, your boombox speaker can work but :4-dontkno ...check around for used speakers (craigslist, pawn-shops, classified) as folks are always getting rid of perfectly good ones - you may be able to pick up nice ones for a song. 

If you can spring for a little more, HERE'S a set up that might work for you. I've not heard it so I can't vouch for the sound but Crutchfield is a good place.


----------



## Ryano2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

yustr
Yes said:


> "up conversion" Not sure about this but does this mean that the Yamaha is incapable of doing that, or it can do it but with more cableing and hastle?
> 
> The setup you linked me to looks famular, it might be a display model that thay have on clearance, ill check.
> 
> Thanks for input


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Up-conversion takes a lower resolution feed; say 480 (VCR) or 720 (DVD) and through processing tries to raise it to 1080p = up converts. The Yamaha you linked to will pass 1080p signals but will not do up-conversion. So you may have to make multiple connections between the receiver and TV to get the best picture. A key feature to check is will a receiver send out all incoming video out through its HDMI jack? If so, then only one cable need be run. If it also up-converts then all the better.


----------



## Ryano2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

yustr said:


> Up-conversion takes a lower resolution feed; say 480 (VCR) or 720 (DVD) and through processing tries to raise it to 1080p = up converts. The Yamaha you linked to will pass 1080p signals but will not do up-conversion. So you may have to make multiple connections between the receiver and TV to get the best picture. A key feature to check is will a receiver send out all incoming video out through its HDMI jack? If so, then only one cable need be run. If it also up-converts then all the better.


I think the one that does what your talking about is the Yamaha rxv565, the price would jump to 430 bucks + tax, before speakers of any kind. If I can get the 465 to work out with just the extra wireing I think thats best for me.

I did find a 565 on ebay for only 315 but not a arthrozed dealer.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360188212613


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Yamaha makes fine products, but other mfgr's do too.

HERE'S an Onkyo you might consider. 

Video up-conversion is not the most critical feature to look for - sound quality is. I only mentioned it because there is much obfuscation by mfgr's. and it can make things a bit nicer. Some of the lower priced receivers will route all video out through the HDMI cable but only at their native resolution. And that's fine for most of us. My TV, an older Samsung, can only resolve at 1080i anyway so up-converting to 1080p does nothing for me. 

Shop around. See which features are important to you and go from there. You're unlikely to be disappointed with any major mfgr's gear.


----------

